
Operation Backfire – A4 V2 German Rocket Documentary von Braun - the-dude
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DzifHHIxk
======
the-dude
Top YT comment ( and I agree ) :

This is absolutely priceless footage. To show this level of detail and
remembering that we are talking about an engineering process developed during
the early 1940s and under war time conditions is incredible. There are just
too many technical details which are fascinating to be mentioned - the whole
process is a real testament to the brilliance of everyone involved.

